# How to get Rid of Heat Simmer in your landscapes.



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2014)

I discovered something really cool today. I was shooting some Fracking platforms and noticed how bad the heat shimmer is here during the summer. Unfortunately, a Daytime shot was required and the simmer was making it difficult to use longer lenses to flatten the subject against the sky.

But I popped on my Big stopper and immediately noticed the simmer went nearly completely away on long exposures. Which I didn't think about before but was really cool to know now. I wish this is very helpful to other photographers who need to get past the daytime simmer.

Heres an example. Left is at 1/40 and the right is @ 30 seconds. Simmer be gone.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice tip, thanks!

On the negative side, you loose definition in the US flag.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 26, 2014)

Note to self: Tuck that one in a grey cell somewhere.

Jim


----------



## rs (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. As you said, it makes sense after learning about it.


----------



## Menace (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 26, 2014)

CPL's work ok too if its not too bad
cuts down on smog haze a little too...


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 26, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> I discovered something really cool today. I was shooting some Fracking platforms and noticed how bad the heat shimmer is here during the summer. Unfortunately, a Daytime shot was required and the simmer was making it difficult to use longer lenses to flatten the subject against the sky.
> 
> [...]



Thanks for sharing your observations!

Years ago I observed that 1/400 second gave me much more detail than 1/30 second exp time - o.k., I had some shimmer showing regions of much detail, some regions blurred but the impression was as sharper image overall. 1/30 second integrated sharp and blurred regions into a mushy overall experience. But I have NOT tried to exaggerate exp time beyond a second.
Focal length was 640mm equiv. - I set my 40D to ISO 1600 to reduce exp time despite ISO 1600 for a 40D is its outer limit quality wise.

Your example shows - IMO - the same detail in both shots but the 30 second shot is undistorted which makes it more attractive. One remark: The left shot seems to be in full sunlight, the right shot doesn't show the bright contrasty light - was that caused by the 30 second exposure or did you have changing light?

Thanks again - Michael


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> CPL's work ok too if its not too bad
> cuts down on smog haze a little too...



If I understand correctly, the long exposure here gets rid of random movements due to the heat shimmer. Similarly long exposures get rid of people when shooting a building. How would a CPL help? (I know how it cuts down haze and reflections, I mean how would it help in this specific instance). _Adding_ it will be beneficial, obviously.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 26, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I discovered something really cool today. I was shooting some Fracking platforms and noticed how bad the heat shimmer is here during the summer. Unfortunately, a Daytime shot was required and the simmer was making it difficult to use longer lenses to flatten the subject against the sky.
> ...



The light did shift during the Long exposure and the crops I posted were Unedited. Here was after few edits in and you can see the Long exposure has less contrast from the shifting sky. I did use a polarizer on both shots.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing RLPhoto


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 26, 2014)

Now you just need to photoshop the clouds from the first image (short exposure) into the second one (long exposure).


----------

